# pets



## rkaj197 (Apr 27, 2009)

does anyone know how to ship a guinea pig from the UK to Auz?


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

Welcome to the forum rkaj197 and good to read from other thread that you've been through the immigration process and are now looking at the move are you?; sure to be some good experience from that you can offer.

You'll find http://www.australiaforum.com/travel-questions/www.customs.gov.,au a site for all the info on what you can and cannot bring into Australia and they defer to the Australian Quarantine and Inspection Service re animals [AQUIS] and as is often the case with government departments they have invented a new name/web site - Other Pets - DAFF

Unfortunately when you open that site you'll see that Guinea Pigs are not allowed to be imported, so a new home to be found.

That aside, hope the move goes well.


----------

